# Ferrets in shops?



## WrabbitHerder (Sep 14, 2015)

I was having a joke with my sister earlier about taking one of my ferrets out 'shopping' (ill just be in pet stores honestly) with me, and now im honestly considering it. 
Im wanting to take my big boy as he is good on the lead but i would be carrying him the whole time (i do have a carrier but im also buying another tomorrow), i wont be alone so if he isn't allowed inside i will wait (or pass him whoever is with me).
what do you think the chances are that he is allowed? He is fine with people and very loving/cuddly, he doesn't get crazy excited and try and launch himself from my arms haha like one of the girls. We (me) wouldn't be going in any clothing stores because i dislike clothes shopping, not going in any cafes, just general stores that don't sell fresh produce. This would take the very max. of 1-2hrs


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

general shops no, but pet shops yes if you really want to take him out i would only take him for a trip to a pet shop, no other shops and not out for such a long time either


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

I have seen people take their larger lizards (tegu's, iguanas) into pet shops. Also have seen palm civets and skunks, so I don't see why you would be refused entry with a ferret.

Where I used to live , Waltham Cross / Enfield, there was a guy who you would regularly see walking he's alpaca around town..


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

I've taken my ferrets into pet shops and general shops without a problem, probably because I keep my ferrets in my hoodie pocket :Cat


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't really understand why people take their pets shopping, admittedly I've only seen dogs in pet shops, I just think it's un-necessary, also a bit unfair on the dogs wandering around smelling all that food and many times I've heard dogs growling or barking at others. some dogs are even allowed to cock their legs against displays - nice!!
I suppose it's different with other animals, wouldn't you be worried about a dog picking up the ferrets scent and try to chase/catch it? How would your ferret feel if this happened?


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

@delca1 My ferrets are either in my hoodie pocket, hood or I'm holding them, if I know or think there's a dog in the area then I keep my ferret off the ground and out of the sight of the dog.


----------

